# 1966 GTO Muncie Shifter Arm (3) nuts to trans bolts/studs TORQUE?



## 19gto66 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hoping someone can help. I Installed the three(3) shifter arms and rods today and all went well and shifts smooth. 

However, I can not find the torque specs for the nuts that connects each of the 3 arms to the trans studs/bolts. Section 7a in service manual is not clear since I can not figure out which spec to use; if any. See below image.

I have a factory muncie m20 in a 1966 gto 

Any help would be great. Plus I was planning to install a washer and lock washer under each nut as well. Is this correct?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Shift Lever to Shaft Nuts 18(+-)4
Can't say I even tighter to spec just made sure they were more than hand tight.
Snugged down with a wrench hasn't failed me yet.


CHEERS


----------



## 19gto66 (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok. Just wanted to make sure. Did not want one falling off while driving. That could be a mess. THANKS!!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

lever on flat waher on lock washer on nut on


----------

